# 等不适：感觉没睡醒等不适



## Konstantinos

如果突然被闹钟叫醒，将在心理上使人产生心慌、情绪低落、感觉没睡醒等不适。

Hi all,

I found this in the Standard Course Book of HSK5, chapter 11. I cannot understand this: 感觉没睡醒等不适

To feel not to wake up ... I am missing many points. Any help?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## T.D

没睡醒 here is not <not wake up>. It's more like <feeling sleepy because of not having enough sleep>.
Therefore, the sentence is:
在心理上(psychologically) 使(make) 人(people) 产生(produce) 心慌(flustered)，情绪低落(dispirited)，感觉没睡醒 (feeling sleepy)
等(and so on)不适(discomfort)。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

实话实说，看了这么多课文节选，这些hsk 课文给我的感觉真不好。我觉得不算好文章，those articles are just OK not good.


----------



## Konstantinos

T.D said:


> 没睡醒 here is not <not wake up>. It's more like <feeling sleepy because of not having enough sleep>.
> Therefore, the sentence is:
> 在心理上(psychologically) 使(make) 人(people) 产生(produce) 心慌(flustered)，情绪低落(dispirited)，感觉没睡醒 (feeling sleepy)
> 等(and so on)不适(discomfort)。


Thank you T.D for your answer. I wonder how to lexicologically explain the 没睡醒 as not having enough sleep. 没 not. 睡 to sleep or sleeping. But what about the 醒? Or is there a better way?

@ retrogradedwithwind if you can suggest something better I am all ears. I mean, my plan at the moment is to complete both HSK5 and HSK6 from the Standard Course Book and then to get into the 25.5 million articles of Baike Baidu, in which some (or all?) of them include listening.

I mean, what is your opinion if I start now directly to Baike Baidu articles? (only these that include listening) I know how to organize my studying, and every moment I am able to objectively know my level (for example 0.73 of HSK5).

I am trying to understand what is the problem with the Standard Course Book. Why you don't like it?


----------



## T.D

Konstantinos said:


> Thank you T.D for your answer. I wonder how to lexicologically explain the 没睡醒 as not having enough sleep. 没 not. 睡 to sleep or sleeping. But what about the 醒? Or is there a better way?


睡醒 means to wake up from sleep；
没睡醒 = have not woken up from sleep；
感觉没睡醒 = feeling of not having woken up from sleep
                                            ↓
                                      feeling sleepy


----------



## SimonTsai

Konstantinos said:


> I wonder how to lexicologically explain the 没睡*醒* as not having enough sleep.


*醒* is for 清*醒*, as opposed to 神智不清. So 沒睡*醒* means *醒*來後依然神智不清. (Compare the blue 醒 with the green one.)

BONUS: 醒 has the radical 酉, which means alcohol. So you can think of the *醒* in 清*醒* as being sober.


----------



## Konstantinos

Thank you again both for your answers. Some last questions:

1) What is the structure of the sentence?

将在心理上使人产生 [ 心慌、情绪低落、感觉没睡醒等 ] 不适。？？

I mean it is to make people produce [adjective adjective adjective etc] noun (discomfort)? Have I understood correctly? But in this case, ain't a 的 missing? 的不适？

2) Generally speaking, the noun, adjective, adverb and verb grammar of Indo-European languages is not strict in Chinese? I mean in the majority of Chinese words, can I generalize the grammar without strictly following the dictionaries? For example the word 不适 is only adjective in dictionaries. Can I "nounize" it without worrying much about the grammar? Simply said, can I relax a little about the strictness of Chinese grammar?


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

Konstantinos said:


> I am trying to understand what is the problem with the Standard Course Book. Why you don't like it?


In my view those hsk articles are not perfectly written. I don't mean they are wrong. I just mean they are not very good.

For example:
如果突然被闹钟叫醒，将在心理上使人产生心慌、情绪低落、感觉没睡醒等不适。

Where is the subject of the second part? If it was I who wrote the article, it would be: 如果突然被闹钟叫醒，人会心慌、情绪低落、感觉没睡醒（，或者发生其他不舒服的症状）。

For the first part, I would move the word 突然 after 闹钟.

如果被闹钟突然叫醒……

So the whole sentence would be like this:如果被闹钟突然叫醒，人会心慌、情绪低落、感觉没睡醒，或者发生其他不舒服的症状。

I think that's a 不别扭的 汉语句子。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

Konstantinos said:


> @ retrogradedwithwind if you can suggest something better I am all ears. I mean, my plan at the moment is to complete both HSK5 and HSK6 from the Standard Course Book and then to get into the 25.5 million articles of Baike Baidu, in which some (or all?) of them include listening.
> 
> I mean, what is your opinion if I start now directly to Baike Baidu articles? (only these that include listening) I know how to organize my studying, and every moment I am able to objectively know my level (for example 0.73 of HSK5).


Many  百度百科 articles are not carefully written. They are bad articles. Reading them too much will give you a bad sense of the Chinese language.

But I also don't know how to pass the HSK exams because I wouldn't be tested by hsk... The only thing I can do for you is recommend some 作家 like 汪曾祺 冰心 and 张爱玲。
多看阅读器

繁星_【繁星春水】_ 皮皮少儿阅读频道

小说目录（红玫瑰与白玫瑰）
Those three may be not good articles, but I think they are good Chinese.


----------



## Konstantinos

@ retrogradedwithwind thank you for the detailed explanation.

About the initial sentence, the word 不适 remains unclear to me. Is it a noun or adjective? What does it mean? 

Isn't a 的 missing in the sentence?

如果突然被闹钟叫醒，将在心理上使人产生心慌、情绪低落、感觉没睡醒等不适。

如果突然被闹钟叫醒，将在心理上使人产生心慌、情绪低落、感觉没睡醒等的不适。

?


----------



## SimonTsai

不適 in that sentence is an abstract noun, corresponding to English _discomfort_. You can think of it as a short for 不舒適的感覺. And no, adding 的 would make the sentence unnatural.

想學好中文，若已有了基本，不妨向大家學習。所謂大家指余光中、沈從文、莫言、琦君、張曉風、舒國治、黃碧雲【等】人。(囿於出身，我知道的臺灣作家居多。) See? There is no 的 following 等.


----------



## Konstantinos

Thank you for your answer SimonTsai. But at the moment I am stuck because dictionaries disagree. They say that 不适 / 不適 is only adjective and it means unwell or unsuitable. Any help?


----------



## SimonTsai

I think they are considering the 不適 in '我今天身體不適, 想請假在家休息.' There indeed, it is an adjective. But 不適 as a noun is also legitimate.


----------



## hx1997

To be honest, the distinction of parts of speech is not that clear-cut in Chinese. I'm not saying we don't distinguish them, but for most native speakers, we usually don't care about or aren't consciously aware what part of speech a particular word is. Generally, I think the part of speech in Chinese is more fluid than in English because there is hardly any inflection to mark nouns, adjectives, etc. (exceptions like -性, -度 and so on are often influenced by Western languages), so the same word may often be converted to different parts of speech as needed. You'll often find examples of _ad hoc_ conversions, which of course won't be listed in the dictionaries. More on this: Part of speech - Chinese Grammar Wiki


----------



## SimonTsai

近來身體【不適 (adjective)】，故未能登門造訪。
如有咳嗽、發燒、頭痛等【不適 (noun)】，請盡速就診。及早發現，及早根治。

這事一日不終了，我就一日惴惴【不安 (adjective)】。
你話說得倒輕巧！孩子死也不是死你的，你又怎能理解我的惶恐、我的焦慮、我的【不安 (noun)】？


----------



## SuperXW

Konstantinos said:


> @ retrogradedwithwind thank you for the detailed explanation.
> 
> About the initial sentence, the word 不适 remains unclear to me. Is it a noun or adjective? What does it mean?
> 
> Isn't a 的 missing in the sentence?
> 
> 如果突然被闹钟叫醒，将在心理上使人产生心慌、情绪低落、感觉没睡醒等不适。
> 
> 如果突然被闹钟叫醒，将在心理上使人产生心慌、情绪低落、感觉没睡醒等的不适。
> 
> ?


1. 适 can be an adjective "comfortable", or a verb "feel comfortable". Its basic meaning remains the same. the part of speech depends on the context.

2. In Chinese, adjectives often work as nouns, meaning "the things of that adjective".
e.g. 他的好 "good (things) of him". 他的不适 "not comfortable (things) of him = his uncomfortableness".

3.  A、B、C 等 + noun
There should be no 的 in-between.


----------



## ovaltine888

agree.

在心理上产生感觉没睡醒的不适

Apart from the missing subject, the collocation is also weird to my ear. It does not sound like to be written by an educated native speaker.



retrogradedwithwind said:


> In my view those hsk articles are not perfectly written. I don't mean they are wrong. I just mean they are not very good.


----------



## kofbossyagami

Konstantinos said:


> Thank you for your answer SimonTsai. But at the moment I am stuck because dictionaries disagree. They say that 不适 / 不適 is only adjective and it means unwell or unsuitable. Any help?


Actually, in English, adjectives also can do noun jobs, such as 'the old' (old people), 'the rich' (rich people), so ‘不适’ is an adjective, but when it is after '等'， it's the shorthand of '等不适的感觉‘ (uncomfortable feelings etc). The reason we omit 'people' or '的感觉' is that it's obvious to know what we are talking about.


----------



## FreeCitizen

等不适：
等 = 等等(and all others) 
不适 = 不适的情况 = Uncomfortable state（include and such as 心慌、情绪低落、感觉没睡醒）


----------

